# Interesting notion



## arapahoepark (Jan 14, 2014)

I found this is a review of Denver Seminary's review of an Arminian Romans commentary.


> With respect to dikaiosune, it is too overladen with Calvinist and Lutheran notions of imputed righteousness, when in fact the commercial or accounting concept of reckoned righteousness better gets at Paul's original meaning.


Isn't that redundant? Isn't 'accounting' and 'reckoning' the same as imputing?


----------



## arapahoepark (Feb 9, 2014)

Hmmm refound this and I decided to bump it.


----------



## Gforce9 (Feb 10, 2014)

Trent,
I think what you have here is a classic case of the "lowest common denominator" syndrome of pop-evangelicalism. "What is the least I need to know?". <against this simplistic view> While there is a legal or "accounting" aspect to justification, we are not talking about a minor tweak to our bank accounts, but our souls standing before a holy God eternally. 
I highly recommend the OPC's position paper (a loooong paper!) on justification. In it ,the FV, NPP and (roundaboutly) RCC views of Paul and justification are addressed, explained and body-slammed while the historic Protestant and Reformed view is upheld for God's glory.......

P.S. What did Alf do with that ruggedly handsome man?


----------

